
About Generativity - mcxx
http://standblog.org/blog/post/2009/05/20/About-Generativity
======
russell
Generativity has been in my bag of tricks for at least two decades. Tristan is
talking about the general case, but I have been using programs to generate
programs and data for a long time. Examples: a DSL to automate call processing
in a PBX and an application generator to customize smog checking to state
specific requirements. The application generator reduced the code size by 80%.

JSP is a generator, as are most templating systems.

For those who have an itch, I recommend Generative Programming (2000) by
Czarnecki and Eisenecker. Or Google Don Batory for articles from the same time
period.

